# Searching for a story



## Lion_Lover (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi I read a story on FA a few months back and now I want to read it again but I can't find it. It was a story about two friends who decide to watch the Lion King while having a sleep over and as they watch they begin to transform into Simba and Kovu while having sex and when their done one of the boys mom walks in. If anyone knows where I can find this story I would be very grateful.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 8, 2009)

I reckon you would have better luck in some other sub-forum. Also:

http://www.furaffinity.net/search/lion king transformation

Give the 'Search' a chance. I bet you can come up with better search words as you have read the piece.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Aug 8, 2009)

I've tried many times but it never comes up.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 8, 2009)

Try with other search words. Also, there is a possibility the submission has been removed. That happens a lot.


----------

